# Rhod Gilbert on male infertility



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p094tzbw

A familiar story here for some of us, but rare to hear it from the male point of view. And great that Rhod Gilbert is talking about it.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought he was very brave doing this


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

It was great, again I agree... he was brave! But defo whats needed


----------

